# Mobiloe screen to desktop



## Kanden (May 22, 2012)

I was looking around for a non-expensive app or program that would let me wirelessly feed the video from my iPod touch (4th gen 32gb) to my computer which runs windows 7. Does anybody know of such a program?

*sorry spelled mobile wrong


----------

